# Blackhawk Serpa CQC holster for PX4



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

Looking to sell my Blackhawk Serpa CQC holster. It is brand new. I received a promotional holster from Beretta. I paid $35.97, plus shipping. Looking to sell for *only $30. Free shipping to any western state.*

Featuring a unique speed-cut design, the CQC Carbon-Fiber Holster allows for smooth draw and easy re-holster without slowing you down. The patented SERPA Auto Lock™ release delivers unparalleled weapon security and is automatically positioned to facilitate a correct drawing motion, making it the perfect Level 2 retention holster for concealed carry.

• Passive retention detent adjustment screw and SERPA® Auto Lock™ release
• Reinforces full master grip and superior draw technique
• Immediate retention and audible click upon re-holster for security
• Speed-cut design allows rapid draw, target acquisition, and re-holster while keeping eyes on target
• Includes belt loop and paddle platform









blackhawk.com/product/SERPA-CQC-wMatte-Finish


----------



## Atticaz (Jul 9, 2011)

**sold**


----------



## BerettaPX4sub9mm (Aug 14, 2011)

Tell me about Beretta free holster? I want one too.


----------

